# Some plants in the temporary terrarium (pics)



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

_Tillandsia aeranthos_ 'Mini Purple', first bloom. The plain green T aeranthos is very easy to bloom under plain fluorescent tubes; this variety was just as easy. It got lighter under fluorescents, but still has darker colored leaves. This is a small bloom on a young pup:










Small _Tillandsia_ in their temporary home, L-R: _T. sucrei, T. aeranthos_ 'Mini Purple', _T. capitata _'Domingensis' (stays red under regular fluorescent light), _T. caput-medusae_, _T. funkiana_ (it didn't stay red under fluorescents, but I might try a 10,000K tube to see if that helps):










All below are gesneriads:

_Achimenes erecta_ 'Tiny Red', which seems to be a wild variety of A. erecta, not a hybrid. Leaves are about an inch long and it's stretching up under flurescents. With brighter light it's more compact with smaller leaves:










[/i]Kohleria amabilis[/i]. This is one of those gesneriads that has great foliage, almost metallic blue toned velvet leaves with dark patterning. The flowers are hot pink with red dots- almost obnoxiously bright. It should bloom soon:










_Sinningia_ 'Wood Nymph', one of the microminiatures. This is way overpotted in a 2" square pot:










Sinningia 'Rip', my latest creation. S. 'Rio Das Pedras' x S. 'Ibitioca' (two undescribed species- S. 'Rio Das Pedras' is a 'microminiature' an inch or two high, and S. 'Ibitioca' is a couple feet tall). First bloom, fertility undetermined. It's pretty much a miniature, somewhat overpotted in a 3" round pot:










Sinningia 'Rip', close-up. The flowers are actually a nice grape-candy purple, but my camera washes out purple flowers pretty badly (an IR blocking filter would help a lot, but I don't have one). 










_Sinningia pusilla_ 'Itaoca', a microminiature not to be confused with S. 'Ibitioca' mentioned above. It's a recent collection of S. pusilla from Brazil, which is showing a little variation, unlike the inbred line that's been in cultivation for many years. This seedling is smaller than the typical _S. pusilla_. The plant is about the size of a US or Canadian quarter, and the flower is 9mm across the face. I'm hoping for even more variations as the others bloom.










Vincent


----------

